# Springfield Armory demonstrates their new 911 .380 ACP micro pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Springfield Armory demonstrates their new 911 .380 ACP micro pistol


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have one on it's way from Bud's. I see others in the XDTalk forum having problems with them and some loving them. Sounds like the Sig 238 when it was released. I have a Colt Mustang Lite as they call it today (Mine actually a XSP) and it should be pretty close. I love the little Colt, but lessor sights on it and mediocre accuracy with me (Relative to my other ten pocket 380's). I'm not very Irish, but I hope what Irish I have holds lucky for me.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have it now, mine has night sights seems to have great fit and finish. Shoot it next week.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I shot it and it was wonderful except it did not repeat, it stopped like it was the last round and now empty magazine. Back to factory, small spring missing, all good now. Love the gun


----------

